# What can I do with my International Relations degree?



## KimfoREVerA7x (Apr 22, 2015)

The reasons I'm doing this are; my subtle interest in politics and my craving to travel... I also like to argue...


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Law school?


----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, what do you want to do?


----------



## KimfoREVerA7x (Apr 22, 2015)

InspectorDoohickey said:


> Well, what do you want to do?


There's no answer to that. Although I have considered suicide...hmmm...


----------



## KimfoREVerA7x (Apr 22, 2015)

Definitely not.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

Make international babies.


----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

KimfoREVerA7x said:


> There's no answer to that. Although I have considered suicide...hmmm...


Here's the thing if you're not interested in pursuing a graduate degree, or working in the public sector, or even the nonprofit sector than you'd need to work on skills that will ultimately apply to the job you do want. So an individual can study philosophy while simultaneously mastering Java or Ruby, and still manage to get a job as a programmer. That's why I asked what do you want to do.

Your degree doesn't dictate what you do


----------



## KimfoREVerA7x (Apr 22, 2015)

Each degree has a list of possible and profitable career paths. That's what I asked for. What you're telling me applies to every human being who's willing to work. Catch my drift?


----------



## KimfoREVerA7x (Apr 22, 2015)

InspectorDoohickey said:


> Here's the thing if you're not interested in pursuing a graduate degree, or working in the public sector, or even the nonprofit sector than you'd need to work on skills that will ultimately apply to the job you do want. So an individual can study philosophy while simultaneously mastering Java or Ruby, and still manage to get a job as a programmer. That's why I asked what do you want to do.
> 
> Your degree doesn't dictate what you do


Sorry...I'm depressed and angry and used you as a punch bag. Please forgive me. However, it's like I said, I just want to know the jobs within the IR field...generally...despite what I want...


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Work for an embassy.


----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

KimfoREVerA7x said:


> Each degree has a list of possible and profitable career paths. That's what I asked for. What you're telling me applies to every human being who's willing to work. Catch my drift?


An International Relations degree alone best prepares you for the foreign service test, the exams they administer to those wishing to become diplomats. Aside from continuing your formal education in graduate or law school, your degree does really afford you any real options.


----------

